# Tecumseh TC300 Governor spring



## truckie (Feb 21, 2006)

I need some help on the placement of the air vane and governor spring on a TC300 type1. 
I looked at the manual on pdf but I'm not sure where the backlash spring on the governor link is hooked to.

Thanks
Truckie


----------



## BondAddict (May 16, 2021)

Hey, did you ever figure this out?


----------

